# Single basket for Londinium



## Marmottefarcie (May 13, 2018)

What is the consensus on the best basket to use if you wanted to dose 8-10g in a Londinium (or is it heresy to deviate from the suggested 16g?)


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Most people with higher end machines are 15/18 baskets, not many run less.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The LM Strada (made by VST) single basket combined with a 41mm tamper would fit your portafilter but I've no idea how it would cope with a lever.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

When I have less than my usual 15g dose available at the end of a roast, I use either an IMS 10g basket or a Strada 7g. The former requires the usual 58mm tamper and the latter needs a 41mm one.

Matt


----------



## Marmottefarcie (May 13, 2018)

mathof said:


> When I have less than my usual 15g dose available at the end of a roast, I use either an IMS 10g basket or a Strada 7g. The former requires the usual 58mm tamper and the latter needs a 41mm one.
> 
> Matt


Thank you


----------

